# [solved] Zugang zu Rechner hinter Router aufbauen?

## musv

Guten Morgen, 

Die Vorgeschichte:

Meine Schwägerin im südamerikanischen Ausland hatte bis Dezember 2013 noch Win7 auf ihrem viel zu schwachen Atom-PC. Ich hab mich dann erbarmt und auf ihre Kiste ein Suse-Linux draufgepresst. Seitdem war das Ding benutzbar. Und die Klagen hörten auch schlagartig auf. Auf der Kiste hatte ich damals auch Skype installiert, was aber bei Suse nicht in den offiziellen Repositorys drin ist. Man muss dort ein lokales Repository anlegen und das entsprechende RPM da reinschmeißen. Entsprechend sind die Updates nicht trivial und von meiner Schwägerin nicht zu bewerkstelligen. Seitdem jetzt M$ mit aller Gewalt daran arbeitet, Skype so schnell wie möglich ins Nirvana zu schicken und man sich mit älteren Skype-Versionen nicht mehr einloggen kann, muss eine Alternative her (siehe ebenfalls Diskussionsthread). 

Die Problemstellung:

Ich müsste irgendwie auf den Rechner drauf. SSH wäre erst mal ein großer Sprung, damit könnte ich dann vnc oder ähnliches ansteuern. Der Rechner hängt an einem DSL-Router. Leider ist das Teil nicht so komfortabel wie unsere Fritzboxen. Auf dem Router kann man rein gar nichts einstellen. Meine Schwägerin hat überhaupt gar keine Ahnung von Rechnern und noch weniger von Linux-Administration. 

Was will ich?

Am liebsten wäre es, wenn ich ihr per Chat irgendeinen SSH-Befehl posten kann, den sie dann in eine Konsole kopiert und der eine SSH-Verbindung zu meiner Nas (per DynDNS erreichbar) aufbaut und ich dann irgendwie diesen Tunnel nutzen kann, um mich auf ihrem Rechner einzuloggen.Last edited by musv on Sat Aug 23, 2014 7:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

wie wäre es mit Teamviewer? Das bekommt deine Schwägerin sicherlich hin. Muss ja nur gestartet und der PIN durchgegeben werden. Das wäre jetzt aus meiner Sicht die komfortabelste und einfachste Lösung. SSH ist zwar sicherer, aber in diesem Fall würde ich da gar nicht so sehr auf Sicherheit gehen. Hauptsache die Verbindung steht und das bekommt Teamviewer sehr einfach hin.

----------

## py-ro

Oder reverse VNC.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich hätte jetzt auch Teamviewer gesagt.

----------

## musv

Hab grad auf der Webseite eine Portable-Version von Teamviewer gefunden. Ich glaub, das werd ich dann irgendwann mal probieren.

Vielen Dank soweit erst mal. 

Aber die Idee, dass jemand einfach 'ne SSH-Verbindung aufbaut, die ich dann nutzen kann, sitzt noch immer im Kopf. Geht sowas überhaupt nicht?

----------

## yuhu

Ich denke "SSH Reverse Tunnel" ist das was du suchst.

http://www.codejungle.org/site/SSH+Reverse+Tunnel+oder+wie+mache+ich+ein+Loch+in+die+Firewall.html

----------

## musv

Danke, das klingt genau nachdem, was ich will. Ich werd das mal etwas testen.

----------

## toralf

 *yuhu wrote:*   

> Ich denke "SSH Reverse Tunnel" ist das was du suchst.
> 
> http://www.codejungle.org/site/SSH+Reverse+Tunnel+oder+wie+mache+ich+ein+Loch+in+die+Firewall.html

 Mir fehlt im angegebenen Beispiel noch ein "-Y" damit X11 auch gleich geht (jedoch muß dazu in /etc/ssh/sshd_config auch "X11Forwarding yes" gesetzt sein) - und "-NT" konnte ich hier auf die Schnelle auch nicht wirklich hilfreich finden

----------

## musv

Hab's jetzt mal mit der VMWare (Arch) auf meinem Firmenrechner getestet. 

1. VPN zur Firma aufgebaut. 

2. Per SSH auf dem Firmenrechner eingeloggt.

```
ssh -l mein_user_zuhause -nNT -R 1337:localhost meine.dyndns.de -p 2345
```

```
ssh user_in_der_firma@localhost -p 1337
```

Und schon war ich auf von der Konsole zu Hause aus auf dem Firmenrechner. Jetzt hab ich mal das VPN zur Firma beendet. Der Tunnel blieb offen. 

Nach ein paar Minuten bekam ich dann allerdings ein: 

```
Write failed: Broken pipe
```

Ich werd's dann wohl in der Folge so machen, dass ich erst mal den SSH-Tunnel zum Laufen krieg. Damit werd ich dann den Shrew Soft Client auf der Kiste installieren und beim Booten des Rechners mit starten lassen. Damit hätte ich dann zumindest immer Zugriff, wenn der Rechner gebootet wird.

Update:

Hab grad was interessantes rausgefunden:

Der User, der den Tunnel (bei mir auf dem Firmenrechner) öffnet, muss scheinbar keinesfalls der User sein, auf dessen Konto man sich dann einloggt.

----------

